# Limoneando por Lima ;D



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hace tieeempo no hacìa mis caminatas por el centro con càmara en mano, asì que esta oportunidad aprovechè un fin de semana para darme una escapada por el agitado C.H. he aquì mis peripecias en fotografìa:

Mirando al frente:








Empecè en Breña, por la Av. Bolivia:

Me gusta mucho esta casona y su gemela al costado, sus balcones son muy bonitos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ahora por la Av. Venezuela:

A B&N ...










El Palacio de los Deportes, con fecha de expiraciòn 



















A colores...










Comparemos ...



















...


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Buenas fotos, bien nítidas.

Qué bacán es Breña, hay buenas casonas... Los alrededores de la avenida Bolivia tienen buen material.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ohhhh mi competencia!!! XD

Estan cheveres tus fotos Inka, como siempre....

BTW...por que no limoneas conmigo???


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

sotlab said:


> Qué bacán es Breña, hay buenas casonas... Los alrededores de la avenida Bolivia tienen buen material.


Sì ... y tengo màs fotos 



Libidito said:


> Ohhhh mi *competencia*!!! XD


Por favor ... ubìcate! ... jajaja ... nahh, broma! 



Libidito said:


> Estan cheveres tus fotos Inka, como siempre....
> 
> BTW...por que no limoneas conmigo???


Grax! ... y pues, porque no tengo cam, me la prestaron por un fin de semana y aprovechè los dìas soleados. 

Saludos :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me gustó mucho el recorrido Andrés. Breña cuenta con edificios bastante interesantes. Espero ver más fotos!


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

:lol::lol:
Buenas fotos amigo..

Al costado esta la libreria-bazar de la sra Marthita (vende tb cajas vacias) :lol: . Que raro que no le hayas tomado foto a la casona de la ex libreria Minerva. Y al edificio del frente donde funciona Fasa. 

Como dije en su momento, Breña tiene un buen conjunto de casonas y edificios arquitectonicos (pasa por la av Portugal, te quedas lelo). muchos de ellos , descuidados o pintados huachafisticamente (como el ex-palacio de deportes, tomado x sedapal hasta hace poco , quien le dio ese pintado final)

En fin. mi breña querida es una bella dama con la cara sucia y mal vestida.


----------



## mustang.shellby.67 (Mar 10, 2011)

mi entrañable Breña...... ya pronto llegara la inversion inmobiliaria y supermercados que necesitas... ya vendran!!.....y sera un gran cambio----


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Que buenas casonas que hay en Breña...lastima que los ineptos que las pintan son daltonicos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

J Block said:


> Me gustó mucho el recorrido Andrés. Breña cuenta con edificios bastante interesantes. Espero ver más fotos!


Sì, de hecho hay màs fotos de Breña y del CH, Bruno  



Romeo2201 said:


> Buenas fotos amigo..
> 
> Al costado esta la libreria-bazar de la sra Marthita (vende tb cajas vacias) :lol: . Que raro que no le hayas tomado foto a la casona de la ex libreria Minerva. Y al edificio del frente donde funciona Fasa.
> 
> Como dije en su momento, Breña tiene un buen conjunto de casonas y edificios arquitectonicos (pasa por la av Portugal, te quedas lelo). muchos de ellos , descuidados o pintados huachafisticamente (como el ex-palacio de deportes, tomado x sedapal hasta hace poco , quien le dio ese pintado final) ...


Se me pasò Minerva, serà para la pròxima. Ya se viene Portugal tambièn.



mustang.shellby.67 said:


> mi entrañable Breña...... ya pronto llegara la inversion inmobiliaria y supermercados que necesitas... ya vendran!!.....y sera un gran cambio----


Ojalà que sea un cambio que respete el caracter històrico de Breña, porque si no hno:



JmC3dmodelator said:


> Que buenas casonas que hay en Breña...lastima que los ineptos que las pintan *son daltonicos*.


Eso es pan de cada dìa... y no sòlo en Breña.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buena tanda, la Av. Bolivia es una de las más fotogénicas de Breña kay:


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Buenas fotos de Breña sin duda un interesante recorrido que invita a visitar dicho distrito. Tus fotos en blanco y negro casi parecen de los 70´s. Espero que continues con tu muestra.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lindas las fotos y es bueno ver algo de Breña.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Es muy interesante esa parte de Lima, espero que de verdad acaben de remodelar el Colegio nacional de Guadalupe y el Leoncio Prado, antes que salga Alan..... no se son partes importantes de nuestra ciudad


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Buena tanda, la Av. Bolivia es una de las más fotogénicas de Breña kay:


Cierto, apesar de las atrocidades que se han construido ultimamente.



Limanidad said:


> ...Tus fotos en blanco y negro casi parecen de los 70´s. Espero que continues con tu muestra.


Gracias, y claro, hay màs fotos aùn. 



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Lindas las fotos y es bueno ver algo de Breña.


Sì, y hay mucho por mostrar eh, no sòlo de Breña 



alibiza_1014 said:


> ... espero que de verdad acaben de remodelar el Colegio nacional de Guadalupe y el Leoncio Prado, antes que salga Alan..... no se son partes importantes de nuestra ciudad


Escierto, yo tambièn espero que esas intervenciones se hagan adecuadamente antes de que termine este perìodo presidencial.

Saludos a todos :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sin comentarios ...










Linda casona, ahora la Iglesia Metodista se mudò aquì:





































Antes funcionaba acà, ¿recuerdan?



















(Me hubiera gustado tomar mejores fotos, pero fue casi un milagro dar con el momento indicado donde las combis no se vieran, era un caos y tomè infinidad de fotos pero sòlo esas 2 quedaron)​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

A colores










a B&N










A colores hno:










a B&N










...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Buen recorrido Andrés, varias casonas tienen un marcado estilo y claro nunca faltan las alteraciones a las expresiones de estas. 

La casa totalmente enchapada de mayólica fué el colmo. hno:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué buen thread, Andrés, me gustó ver las casonas de Breña, sobre todo el nuevo local de la Iglesia Metodista. Y sobre esa casa multi-prismática, ¿no será que la compañía de pinturas la pintó así para su catálogo de muestras de colores??? :lol:

Ojalá tengas más fotos...¡saludos! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Buen recorrido Andrés, varias casonas tienen un marcado estilo y claro nunca faltan las alteraciones a las expresiones de estas.
> 
> La casa totalmente enchapada de mayólica fué el colmo. hno:


Gracias mi estimado  ... y sì, esa casa con màscara de mayòlica es una de las tantas perlas que hay ...



Canelita said:


> Qué buen thread, Andrés, me gustó ver las casonas de Breña, sobre todo el nuevo local de la Iglesia Metodista. Y sobre esa casa multi-prismática, ¿no será que la compañía de pinturas la pintó así para su catálogo de muestras de colores??? :lol:
> 
> Ojalá tengas más fotos...¡saludos! :cheers:


Akane querida :hug: ... esa casona esuna de mis preferidas,hay muchas para escoger en Breña. La casa multiprismàtica ...:rofl:

Saludos y abrazos para los 2 :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Siguiendo con el recorrido, ya por La Colmena, el edificio de la Sociedad de Ingenieros.










Seguimos caminando ...




























La Beneficencia Pùblica de Lima


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y ahora por la Av. Emancipaciòn ...



















A colores ...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

La última me agrada, la calle tiene todo el potencial para ser peatonal. 

Ese cubo de concreto y vidrio.... :gaah:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La calle es en realidad la Av. Emancipaciòn, mmm ... y pues, no creo que la conviertan exclusivamente peatonal, con decirte que el Metropolitano pasa por allì, cruza la Av. Tacna y se va hasta la Av. Alfonso Ugarte en la Plaza Ùniòn. Y pues, ¡vaya contraste que hay en esa avenida!, en una cuadra la iglesia y a la siguiente ese edificio remodelado (Y en la otra cuadra el Palais Concert). 

Saludos Christian


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

hermosooo edificioo!!!!!


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

^^ Es mejor ver el edificio de la Sociedad de Ingenieros en blanco y negro porque a colores dan ganas de llorar... x_x


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

elsous6 said:


> ^^ Es mejor ver el edificio de la Sociedad de Ingenieros en blanco y negro porque a colores dan ganas de llorar... x_x


+1

¬¬!


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yo tambien iba a decir: q hermoso!!.... bueno ya se el truco.... jajajajaja =D


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Claudia4681 said:


> Yo tambien iba a decir: q hermoso!!.... bueno ya se el truco.... jajajajaja =D


Es hermoso, sòlo hay que obviar esa capa de pintura verde limòn ... :nuts:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ex Banco Lima Londres




























:cheers:​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias por su abrumadora respuesta, eso me da ànimos a seguir actualizando ... ¬¬!

En fin ...

Màs fotos:

Me doy un graaaan salto hasta la plazuela de la Buena Muerte:

Iglesia Trinitarias


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

ya se me antojaron los alfajorcitos que venden las monjitas de trinitarias! jaja
lindas fotos Andrés =)


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

dra.naths said:


> ya se me antojaron los alfajorcitos que venden las monjitas de trinitarias! jaja
> lindas fotos Andrés =)


Que rico, no me hagas caer en la tentación:lol:

Están muy bonitas las fotos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ ¡Yo también me apunto para unos alfajorcitos!!! :lol:


Andrés, ¿dónde queda el Ex Banco Lima Londres? ¡Toda una joyita que no conocía! 


¡Saludos!!! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

dra.naths said:


> ya se me antojaron los *alfajorcitos* que venden las monjitas de trinitarias! jaja
> lindas fotos Andrés =)





Lia_01 said:


> Que rico, *no me hagas caer en la tentación* :lol:
> 
> Están muy bonitas las fotos!


Yo no sabìa de los alfajorcitos 
Pero regresarè y les contarè mi santa experiencia gastronòmica :lol:

Saludos Naths y Lìa


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Canelita said:


> ...Andrés, ¿dónde queda el Ex Banco Lima Londres? ¡Toda una joyita que no conocía!  ...


En la 3ra cuadra del Jr Huallaga, en pleno centro (detràs de la Catedral, en direcciòn a la Av Abancay), siempre que camino por el centro miro hacia arriba ... 

Saludos para tì tambièn ;D


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

La iglesia de las Trinitarias también se ve hermosa en blanco y negro, porque a colores no se las recomiendo con ese rojo que le han puesto, aparte de que luce descuidada al igual que la plazuela de la Buena Muerte. Hace unos días pasé en taxi por ahí y me decepcionó ver el mal estado de conservación de toda esa zona, me iba al Cementerio Presbítero Maestro, que dicho sea de paso lo que tiene de hermoso lo tiene también de descuidado, necesita un trabajo urgente de restauración.....saludosss :wave:


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Bacán, bien nítidas tus fotos. Esa iglesia de las Trinitarias ya le cambiaron de color, ahora está como la del Carmen.

Y el jirón Camaná, al menos cruzando Emancipación, es ancho, lleno de vida con esos árboles. A diferencia de Lampa, que es puro cemento.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Se gusta mucho la Iglesia de las Trinitarias, es muy mística. Cuando entré vi muchas fotos de beatos y santos trinitarios desconocidos para mí. Muy bella iglesia.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Fachada lateral del Palacio de Gobierno en la Calle Palacio:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW lindos detalles andres no conocía ese lado de Palacio... Una pregunta es seguro andar por esas calles??

Bueno felisitaciones las fotos están geniales que camara estas usando...

PD: ya viene siendo hora de ponerles la firmita a tus fotos Andres

Los ángulos son totalmente nuevos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chabuca Granda luce bastante limpia, a diferencia de hace algunos años.


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

koko cusco said:


> WOW lindos detalles andres no conocía ese lado de Palacio... Una pregunta es seguro andar por esas calles??


claro amigo !

Que bien ver la alameda chabuca granda con menos ambulantes. Y los que quedaron, pues deberian de darles un formato uniforme de kioskos, mas grandes, pues los tamaño "mini" que tiene, esta todo colapsado. Detesto ese cumulo de chizitos , tortis, etc. tapando practicamente todo su minikiosko. 

Por cierto en las fotos se ve que el panorama esta soleado. Imagino que fue ayer, que salio el solcito un toque.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> WOW lindos detalles andres no conocía ese lado de Palacio... Una pregunta es seguro andar por esas calles??
> 
> Bueno felisitaciones las fotos están geniales que camara estas usando...
> 
> ...


Hola Koko, me sorprende el saber que no conoces esta parte de la fachada de Palacio, si es la 1ra cuadra del Jiròn del Uniòn. Por otro lado, la càmara que utilicè es una Kodak, ¿Nada mal, no? Y pues, creo que te sorprendiste tanto con las fotos, que no te diste cuenta que las fotos estàn firmadas.

Saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

J Block said:


> Chabuca Granda luce bastante limpia, a diferencia de hace algunos años.


Bueno, es cierto, ya no hay tanto ambulante suelto por la alameda y pues, el dìa ayudò mucho con las fotos. :wave:



Romeo2201 said:


> Por cierto en las fotos se ve que el panorama esta soleado. Imagino que fue ayer, que salio el solcito un toque.


En realidad, las fotos son de marzo, sòlo que por la dinàmica del thread, recièn las mostrè ahora...xD!

Salu2!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Hola Koko, me sorprende el saber que no conoces esta parte de la fachada de Palacio, si es la 1ra cuadra del Jiròn del Uniòn. Por otro lado, la càmara que utilicè es una Kodak, ¿Nada mal, no? Y pues, creo que te sorprendiste tanto con las fotos, que no te diste cuenta que las fotos estàn firmadas.
> 
> Saludos


Lo que pasa es que nunca he ido por esa cuadra... siempre he ido por la de la estación de desamparados... la verdad que siempre he tenido miedo de llegar a cruzar el rimac o de caminar detrás de palacio sobre todo por que no conozco la zona... Siempre creí que es mejor ser cauto y no adentrarse demasiado en zonas que pueden resultar peligrosas.

Respecto a tu firma pues si, no reparé bien en ella sobre todo la que tiene una A ya que no se nota muy bien... XD!!!

además comenté a la pasada muy rapido je je je


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Imponente la fachada posterior de Palacio, es muy poco conocida debido a las placas metalicas negras que impiden apreciarla totalmente, deberían darle otra solución estética a esa parte de Palacio para que pueda ser admirada sin ningún obstáculo. La fachada que da a la calle Palacio también es hermosa, a mi parecer más que la otra de la calle Pescadería, pero en conjunto las cuatro fachadas forman una estructura muy hermosa......saludosss :wave:


----------



## Sky_devil (May 27, 2011)

Inkandrew9 said:


>



Muy buenas fotos Andrew, especialmente esta, muy lindo. 

Tambien me gusta mucho tu firma, una cancion extraordinaria de Jorge Drexler. 

:smug:


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Lindas fotos en este thread. Qué bien cuidado se ve la alameda Chabuca Granda, años luz que no paseo por ahí. Recuerdo la primera vez que fui cuando era pequeño, acompañado de mis padres, era esa época donde polvos azules tenia tomado todo ese lugar, aun lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer, era un infierno de gente.*










*Esta foto me gustó, es la salida del tunel que está debajo de la alameda, espero que esté bien cuidada.*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> Lo que pasa es que nunca he ido por esa cuadra... siempre he ido por la de la estación de desamparados... la verdad que siempre he tenido miedo de llegar a cruzar el rimac o de caminar detrás de palacio sobre todo por que no conozco la zona... Siempre creí que es mejor ser cauto y no adentrarse demasiado en zonas que pueden resultar peligrosas.


Pues, fuiste muy cauto, a la pròxima toma tus propias fotos para comparar :lol:



Antarqui said:


> Imponente la fachada posterior de Palacio, es muy poco conocida debido a las placas metalicas negras que impiden apreciarla totalmente, deberían darle otra solución estética a esa parte de Palacio para que pueda ser admirada sin ningún obstáculo. La fachada que da a la calle Palacio también es hermosa, a mi parecer más que la otra de la calle Pescadería, *pero en conjunto las cuatro fachadas forman una estructura muy hermosa*......saludosss :wave:


Sì pues :cheers:

En otra oportunidad intentarè tomarle una foto a la fachada posterior.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sky_devil said:


> Muy buenas fotos Andrew, especialmente esta, muy lindo.
> 
> Tambien me gusta mucho tu firma, una cancion extraordinaria de Jorge Drexler.
> 
> :smug:


Palacio es muy fotogènico. Por otrolado, Drexler es un artista muy bueno.



Oscar10 said:


> Lindas fotos en este thread. Qué bien cuidado se ve la alameda Chabuca Granda, años luz que no paseo por ahí. Recuerdo la primera vez que fui cuando era pequeño, acompañado de mis padres, era esa época donde polvos azules tenia tomado todo ese lugar, aun lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer, *era un infierno de gente*.


Yo tambièn recuerdo haber caminado por el tristemente cèlebre Polvos Azules, menos mal esas èpocas ya pasaron.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Iglesia de San Carlos - Panteòn de los Pròceres de la Independencia.










Iglesia de los Huerfanos








Una frente a la otra, hasta parecen mellizas ...xD!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Caminando por el Mercado central, cerca de los chifas y otros negocios

La pequeña iglesia de Jesùs Reparador



















Ahora por las oficinas de la Reniec y detràs del Ministerio Pùblico, la Iglesia de Santa Rosa de las monjas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y esta, de la plazuela posterior del palacio legislativo ....


----------



## Bonipupi (Sep 2, 2011)

Esperemos que Susana no solo se dedique al transporte, queremos que reviva el cercado por completo


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yo creo que Susana le darà un nuevo brillo a la ciudad, hay voluntad para ello 

Saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y ahora por Sn Francisco:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bonitas fotos Andres


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Se hace lo que se puede


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Se hace lo que se puede


ja ja por que dices eso???


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Porque a muy pocos les interesa este thread .... menos mal obviè poner toooodas las fotos que tomè esos 2 dìas ...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno tu recorrido, la iglesia de los huérfanos se luce mejor ahora.


----------

